# Getting Correct Campground Information



## NevadaBrad (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey everyone. I was wondering how most of you find out the best information for camp sites when it comes to the length of the pad and the width or obsticales for your slideouts? I have checked a few camgsite websites and they mention that the pad is 30 or 40 feet long, 10 feet wide, with or without hookups but what I can't find is if my *298RE* will be able to have both slide outs pulled open?







When both slideouts are open the backend of my trailer is 14 feet across. I would hate to get to a campsite and realize that there is a tree or stump or something prohibitting me from opening all my slides to their full capacity.









Any information or websites would be helpful when it comes to understanding what is at a campsite before getting there. In terms of the trailer capacity for sure. Let me know how you guys handle this situation especially those of you that have the 295 or 298RE's.

Thanks everyone!

Brad


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Google street view is the best for some campground but not all. Other then that it is hit or miss unless you can talk to a host at the campground.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

NevadaBrad said:


> Hey everyone. I was wondering how most of you find out the best information for camp sites when it comes to the length of the pad and the width or obsticales for your slideouts? I have checked a few camgsite websites and they mention that the pad is 30 or 40 feet long, 10 feet wide, with or without hookups but what I can't find is if my *298RE* will be able to have both slide outs pulled open?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have a 295RE, so I know EXACTLY what your talking about!! What I can say so far is that at least in the west coast, if I can get into the site, I can get both slides out. remember, even with one slide, it is usually on the "drivers" side and then there is the awning, so sites usually are set up to accomidate a "normal" slide configuration and awining. since the awning comes out at least as far as the "passenger" side slide your ok. I have found that in a few cases I had to watch the "fore" "aft" location on the pad to avoid a single obstical such as a tree etc. also, from our traveling, RV sites with full hookups in virtually all cases are set up for rigs bigger than the 295/298 with slides on both sides.

It's older campsites w/o hookups where I have seen issues. But again, what I've found is that if I can get the trailer around the loop and into the site, it's been big enough to have the slides out without issues. Frankly I'm more concerned about getting to the site that slides. I've learned to call on campgrounds (not RV parks) and verify my length getting to the sites. I've found some Forest service sites that "claimed" a 35' trailer or 45' RV was no problem on the website. calling or visiting I found this to be anything but true, so I make a habit of calling to verify and tell them I'm almost 60' overall and they will tell you if you can even get around the campground. In one case the FS host told me "here are the sites you can GET to, when you arrive let us know since the ONLY way you will get to the sites is to go backwards" They were correct, going the normal direction had several trees and bolders with lots of gouges!! No way would I have been able to manuver, going backwards got me to the site before the turn, and exiting was equally easy.

I've searched, but really haven't found any website or book that gives me all the info on site access. Some of the "moon" campground guides will list the max trailer length recomended, but that's about it.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I cannot speak to forest service or other 'dry camping" locations as we generally do not use them. As far as private CG's go we use the Trailer life Directory. As an example,
I'm looking at River Lodge RV Resort in Inglis,FL. The listing shows 148 pull-thrus that are 50'x 60'.I take that as 50'wide and 60' long.That works for my Outback 260FL with 2 slides on one side.
You are absolutely correct that when you have a TT with slides on both sides it is really more of a concern and potential problem. Has Trailer Life burned me a few times-yes but they are generally on the money.Again,I can't speak to dry camping sites and neither can the Trailer Life Directory.It's a good resource for us.

If you know your total width with both slides extended you should be ok in the site youe select.

Best of luck in your camping adventures.


----------

